# Sony Alpha A6500



## thom101 (Jan 12, 2018)

$700 Great camera in new condition. Got this brand new camera recently, I really enjoyed using it during small shoots, it is very light and performs very well. The camera has no flaws and comes in its original packaging. In the bundle, I'm including 


Sony A6500


Sony 35mm 1.8


Joby Gorilla Tripod


New extra battery


All Original packaging..


Note : please Email If you have any additional questions pls do not hesitate to ask PM pls for pictures . Thanks 


Email : ThomasMooree000@gmail.com


----------



## bigal1000 (Jan 22, 2018)

what is this doing here ??


----------



## Low_Sky (Jan 23, 2018)

Apparently the OP didn't get why his first ad got moved to Buy & Sell, so they posted again.  This is either a smokin' deal for somebody, or a scam because $700 is a waaaaaaay low price for this set-up.


----------

